# Huddersfield L&Y railway goods warehouse



## phill.d (Jul 8, 2009)

I've had my eyes on this place for a while now.
It stands teasing you as your stood on the platforms of Huddersfield railway station.
It's a massive building, I love anything to do with old railways.

The place didn't really live up to my expectations though.
There was very little memorobillia from the railway age to be found inside.
I think the exterior is far more interesting.
It was like the big box wrapped up in the nicest paper in your Christmas stocking.
Once you tore it open you found out it was just a box of chocolates lol 

It hasn't been done before so i'll post the pics if anyone fancies a look themselves.





The huddersfield L&Y railway warhouse was built in 1885 at a cost of £100,000, five storeys high & very strong.
Huddersfield railway goods warehouse was the largest warehouse in the country at that date.




It would have been a real busy place in years gone by. Everything travelled by train then.




A trip down memory lane!




All the tracks leading into the Warehouse have been lifted.




You can see the true scale of the building from this shot.
The 30 ton wagon lift can be seen at the side of the building as well.




The 30 ton lift was supported by these heavy duty Doric columns. Full wagons were lifted to the upper floors









The warehouse capstans & lifts were all powered hydraulically. To supply the power, this separate plant was built across the other side of the yard. It consisted of an engine house used to generate pressure in a massive hydraulic accumulator.









Walls are red brick with blue brick bands. Window jambs are blue brick, with blue brick heads & sandstone Springer's.




The building was designed by the LNWR engineering department. Internally consists of an iron frame, giving the floors a load bearing capacity of 25 cwt a square yard.




There was very little of interest on the upper floors to photograph really, i struggled to get any decent shots.




Silence in a once busy place.









You can see how vast the building is..
The shots don't really do justice to how big the place is.
The steps lead up to the roof.




The view overlooking Huddersfield and the railway station from the roof was probably the highlight of the explore.














It was Sunday there were several trains stabled ready for Monday mornings early morning services.









The ground floor seemed to have been in use as a furniture manufacturer, old stools and chair parts were stacked up.
There were bits of machinery and conveyor belts.
This trashed car was also down there.

All in all it was a bit of a strange places. Large parts of the building just stood empty. There has been renovation work in places as well.
Anyone thinking of having a look at this place better drop me a P.M first.

I'm glad to have ticked this place off my list, i won't be in a hurry to go back though.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pics  the floors look to be well designed considering the weight it must have supported when in use. The 1st and 2nd pics give you an idea of how many tracks were laid down and the number of trains that would have passed through each week. Love it


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks interesting if as you say a bit empty. 

Did you get any pictures of the inside of the Accumulator / Engine house and the covered part of the wagon lift?


----------



## phill.d (Jul 8, 2009)

Reaperman said:


> Looks interesting if as you say a bit empty.
> 
> Did you get any pictures of the inside of the Accumulator / Engine house and the covered part of the wagon lift?



No we didn't look in there (you could see through the window though-it was trashed and empty)
A car wash is right next to the place. Although no one seemed to use it.
A guy employee was sat outside on a deck chair sunbathing without a care in the world, he just sat and watched us take photos


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 8, 2009)

Totally massive buliding and like you say totally empty but i think you have done a good job of showing it in some good photo's, nice one mate.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 8, 2009)

That is one beautiful L.N.W.R Building. I love all types of railway building from stations to Water Towers to Signal Boxes. That has got to b one of the biggest I have ever seen. Well Done.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous brickwork. I rather like the huge expanse of emptiness inside, too.
Nice work, Phill.


----------



## vanburen (Jul 8, 2009)

good stuff fellow,nice report and pics...


----------



## MaBs (Jul 8, 2009)

Interesting piece of history and some interesting pictures!


----------



## Els (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## TK421 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey, nice one Phil, I passed this today on the train on my way back from Manchester, and thought 'it's about time someone cracked that', and hey presto here you are, you are keeping yourself very busy of late mate.

Great report


----------



## ojay (Jan 24, 2010)

interested in this one, can't PM you though


----------



## ojay (Jan 24, 2010)

All in all it was a bit of a strange places. Large parts of the building just stood empty. There has been renovation work in places as well.
Anyone thinking of having a look at this place better drop me a P.M first.



ojay1234 said:


> interested in this one, can't PM you though


----------

